# 100 years old and still Hot!!!!



## Cowboy Billy (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry its not a joke or one of those tacky pictures :D

About 10 years ago when I bought my house. I got a model 16 Round Oak parlor stove. The last patten date on it is 1878 so I figure its about 100 years old. Well its up and burning wood again. The center section was loose and I had to separate it from the bottom half. Grind and drill out the rivets. Then I put it back together with stove cement and bolts.

Boy will this thing roll the heat :||): It was only about 40F outside when I lit it up for the first time. All my wood was damp because it was stacked open outside. So I had to go get some dry maple from my Uncle's wood pile. I banked it up left a window wide open and went to sleep. The heat coming off of the stove felt so good. It was like being wrapped in a heating pad. Which was great because I had pulled something struggling to get the outside stove pipe up by myself. And my shoulder and neck was really sore. I got up a hour or so latter sweating. With one window open it was 92 inside. I ended up opening all the windows and finally the door to cool it down. I found out I could not bank it up and turn the air down like I do with the wood furnace at home. I had the damper and all the vents shut off and it was still pulling enough air to make the fire roar 

















This is what I am heating






My Dad standing by the mule






Ya all have a great day and stay warm 

Billy


----------



## JustWood (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice deer camp YOOPER!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Lee

Even though my Grandpa was born up there I am a troll. The original family farm is still in the family and I have bunch of cousins up there. If I chould find a decent job I would love to move up there. My Dad brother and I have a 120 acres and it adjoins my cousin's 80 acres and Uncle's 240 acres. Along with my saws I have the usual toys. Tractors, JD 450 dozer Case W-14 wheel loader dump truck (broke down now) fourwheelers and a woodmizer band mill.  

Its more a home away from home. Dad my youngest brother and I usually go up at least once a month from march to december. My younger brother and his son come up severy times a year. And my sister and her family come up a few times a year. 

Last year I was going to make a entry way for our camper on our property in Michigan's Eastern UP. For the deck and beams I logged the trees off of the property and sawed them up. http://www.farmallcub.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=36923 Getting the Wood Out from last year.

I wanted to have enough room for a wood stove a few chairs and maybe a folding cot for when we have a lot of people up. Well Dad had four mini strokes Nov 1st last year while I was working on it and I had to come home. Well two weeks ago Dad and I went up to do some work on the pad for the pole barn we want to put up. Dad had some personal days he had to use up or loose. So we went UP and were planing on staying 2-4 days we ended up staying almost two weeks :!: We had three good dry days and got a lot of work done on the building pad. Then it started raining and it was too wet to work on it. So we started working on our equ up there and fixing things we had been putting off because we did not have time to work on it.

It was still too wet to work on the pad so we decided to put up our entry way. It was going to to be a 12'x20' deck with a 12'x16' room and 4'x12' deck on it. Built on 8"x8" spruce beams so we could drag it around with the dozer and use it for a hunting shack when we didn't need the camper any more.

Well we ended up making the room 12'x20' and its more square footage than the camper so now I guess I will have to call it the living room instead of a entry way 


Building the deck on 8"x8"x20' spruce beams. The decking is 1.5" spruce broads. All this wood I cut off of our property and my friend sawed on site with his wood mizer saw mill







Checking the window height for shooting.







Getting the sheeting up on the roof. Eventually I am going to put a gamboral roof on it and have two upstairs bedrooms on top.






Standing behind the trailer looking down the road to our property






Well it was wet muddy and a pain to work in but I am happy with what we got done. Dad used up all his personal days for the year. Dad had to be home to go to work friday. So thursday we got up before sun up and started working. We had to get the roof done as the weather was turning bad again and will be snowing before we get UP again. By time we got done everything packed up and put away and locked the gate it was 11:00 pm. And the start of a six hour drive home. Actually I did not have time to go home and have dad get to work on time so I had to drop him off at work then come back and pick him up when he got off. All in all I was up over 22 hours strait with out a nap and I am not 26 any more. It could only have been the excitement of getting done what we had to do that kept me from falling asleep on the way home as I did all the driving so Dad could sleep before going to work. Needless to say I slept all day friday except for picking Dad up from work.

Billy


----------



## gzecc (Dec 2, 2009)

Bill, Do you have insulation in walls or the roof?


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Dec 2, 2009)

Howdy Gz

The floor is 1.5" thick spruce boards with 1" R-7 foam board then 3/4 osb tongue and groove on top of that. R-13 in the walls and R-17? in the ceiling.












Billy


----------

